# Martin 2009 Firecat



## bb11 (Dec 16, 2009)

Anyone here have any experience witha 2008-09 Martin Friecat with CAT cams and the CCS? If so how does it perform. Actual speed? Ease of shooting? noise?

Thanks in advance!

Bruce


----------

